# Knee autogenous bone grafting proximal tibia



## elenax (Aug 31, 2012)

Fellow coders...what is the CPT code for an autogenous bone grafting to proximal tibia of the Knee?...the graft was obtained from the iliac crest to cover a proximal tibial defect...thank you,


----------



## jdemar (Sep 5, 2012)

If not included in the CPT code description (27724) for nonunion, it would be 20902 for major or large bone graft.


----------

